# Angelschein beantragen



## -Sebastian- (5. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich habe vor kurzem meine Fischerprüfung bestanden.YUHU
Jetzt frag ich mich wo ich jetzt meine Angelschein beantragen kann und wie viel mich des kostet. Ich wohne in BW.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## filli21 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

Hi,also bei uns (NRW) kann man den im Bürgerzentrum beantragen oder direkt beim Ordnungsamt abholen. Beim erstgenannten musst du ca. ne Woche bis zwei warten.


----------



## Jacky Fan (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

In Niedersachsen kannste mit dem Fischerprüfüngszeugnis überall fischen.
Teoretisch
Brauchst halt nur noch ne Karte für das jeweilige Gewässer


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

geh zu deiner gemeinde oder stadtverwaltung dort bekommst du deinen fischereischein.
meist ist das ordnungsamt dafür zuständig.

antonio


----------



## Ulz (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

kannst auf deinem Rathaus beantragen dauert meist so ca eine woche. Kosten: Kommt draufan fürwieviele jahre du gleich deine Fischereiabgabe bezahlen willst. Gibts für 5 oder 10 jahre(soweit ich weis)

MfG Ulz:vik:


----------



## Bassey (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

Bei uns (Hessen) gibt es die für 1 Jahr, 5 Jahre und 10 Jahre... Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis zum Ordnungsamt, zwei Passbilder dabei und schwupps haste deinen Schein gegen Abgabe der Gebühren in der Hand... Ich habe ihn erstmal wieder für 5 jahre geholt ^^


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

1, 5 oder 10 jahre, 6 euro fischereiabgabe/jahr + 20€ gebühren


----------



## Eule44 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

in Berlin wird er für 1 oder 5 Jahre bei der unteren Fischereibehörde gekauft. Aber ich finds komisch, denn eigentlich lernt man auch das während der Ausbildung für den Fischereischein !


----------

